# Snorkelling / Diving in the Arabian Gulf



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no idea what the Arabian Gulf has in terms of marine life or coral - can anyone advise if there is any and if so, where about it is. Also, who offers PADI courses in Dubai?

I'll be there in 2 weeks and got a little bit of time with my "soon to be wife" before I start work and looking for something interesting to do.

Ta 
Dan


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai is mainly wreck diving thanks to the endless dredging for the palm, the world etc. There a few people do night dives and skills off Jumeriah though.

Better diving is in Dibba, Fujeriah and Hatta, where you see a variety of marine life depending on the vis. If you get into it more, there are also a network of tech diving nutters too.

Schools - Pavillion, Al Boom and Atlantis in Dubai, everybody will tell you to go to Al Boom but while they are not bad, they are not great. There are a few freelance dive instructors who will give you better rates and more personal tution, all PADI certified and 100% safe/legit.

PM me for more information/phone numbers etc


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

For marine life and corals head over to the east cost. Martini Rock and Dibba are 2 sites prolific in both.

You also have the option of diving in the Musandam (Oman), which is superb.

As Mr Rossi said, most people will tell you to contact AL Boom, but as he also rightly said, there are numerous other options.

Mr Rossi, "nutter" for tech diving???????


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

My hubby and I have just started PADI certification with the Atlantis Dive Centre, very impressed so far. Details available through the main Atlantis website. 

You also have the option of doing the theory through PADI online and the practical sessions with the dive centre (whichever one you choose), which works out slightly cheaper.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> diving in the Musandam (Oman)


Is gorgeous, beautiful scenery and the apparent simple way of life just cleanses you from Dubai with each minute you are driving away from it. Clear waters, excellent vis, fantastic marine life, reefs, ledges etc.




Ogri750 said:


> "nutter" for tech diving???????


I meant that in an affectionate way, I am drinking mates with a few.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers for the replies and advice. Always wanted a visit to Oman and do some camping, so could possibly combine the 2?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

_DXB_ said:


> Cheers for the replies and advice. Always wanted a visit to Oman and do some camping, so could possibly combine the 2?


Some of the dive schools offer overnight stays on dhows, for proper camping you'd need to do it with freelancers. Mates have camped in little coves near Zighy Bay, gives you a chance to do some night diving too.

Personally speaking the idea sounds better than the reality, after a days diving think I'd prefer having a proper shower, change of clothes, a cold beer and nice bed rather than lumping kit around sandy beaches and sitting round a fire.

Each to their own though. 

Musandam or even Dibba, there and back in a day is do-able but can get a bit tiring. We started staying at the JAL (and even diving through the JAL) the night before but can end up pricey. Last time we did Musandam, we found this 2 bed apartment in Dibba, that slept 4 for 100 AED each a night. Was basic but clean and meant we up at 8 am and fresh*.


* Ignoring the fact we went via the Barracuda on the way up


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mr Rossi, I didn't take offense at the nutter jibe. I hopefully will be taking my Tec Instructor course later this year, so maybe I'll be able to get you to join the nutters.

Katie, you haven't got an instructor called Sam have you?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep Sam was our instructor for our try dive - why?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know him from his previous dive centre.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

_DXB_ said:


> Cheers for the replies and advice. Always wanted a visit to Oman and do some camping, so could possibly combine the 2?


Went for some camping in Oman with a bit of surfing and snorkelling (can't dive yet). It was in early June and to be honest the temperature has ceased to be comfortable at night for camping.

What about Masirah Island people? I'm not a diver but have heard it is good and the location allows you some cheap but comfortable options as well as all the camping possibilities if you fancied one night of roughing it (just to see how much you'll sweat!) Getting there is the most fun part though!


----------



## shishkabob (Mar 27, 2009)

_DXB_ said:


> I have no idea what the Arabian Gulf has in terms of marine life or coral - can anyone advise if there is any and if so, where about it is. Also, who offers PADI courses in Dubai?
> 
> I'll be there in 2 weeks and got a little bit of time with my "soon to be wife" before I start work and looking for something interesting to do.
> 
> ...


You could check out/Google the Desert Sports Diving Club - in Al Quoz - basically BSAC but all agencies welcome. They run speedboats to the Northern Musandam into the Straits of Hormuz at least twice a month - and monthly dhow trips to Lima - as well regular trips using the club's own boats on the West coast. Non profit making and cheap as chips - but not fluffy towel diving - you're expected to put in at least as much as you take out - fill your own tanks, provide your own kit and carry your own gear


----------

